# New To Nissan and Xtrail



## Tonylenuo (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, new "kid" here!

Last 25+ years have had all sorts of cars/minvans from Big 3, WV, mazda, and Toyota. Only really liked my Mazda and Toyota.

My 1999 Venture with 180K is close to dying on its faulty intake manifold/head gasket (my mechanic won't fix it, nice honest guy  

Honda and toyota SUV's are too expensive. Someone at work is selling a 06 Xtrail SE (V4, 2.5 L, automatic) with 65km on it. Looking to keep it 6-10 years or up to 200km. Very little off road and towing. 

My mechanic mentioned some Xtrails have transmission and starter issues.
Could members give your opinion experience on this model and year?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums: My 06 Xtrail is tight and smooth running,I bought mine with 114,000 Klms and I have had minor costs associated with mine I think your making a good call if you buy this one,and they are easy to work on as well.No starter or tranny probs here as well.(Knocks on Wood).
Good Luck


----------



## Tonylenuo (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Any other opinions?
I also live in Ottawa area. I read about frozen locks in Xtrail 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/141462-x-trail-doors-frozen-shut-3.html
anyone else has similar issues with 06 Xtrail?


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I bought an 06 about a year ago from a dealer. It had 60000 km on it. I bought the extended warranty. So far I haven't had any major issues but there are a couple like: creaking sound in the rear that they can't fix, rough start up sometimes (I had the throttle body serviced with no luck), squeaking dash when the temp drops. I have an uneasy feeling about the reliability of the vehicle & glad that I have the extended warranty. Would I buy it again? Yes. I like the cargo capacity, gas mileage is ok, traction is great in winter & I like to be able to switch from 2wd to 4wd.


----------



## uGlup007 (Sep 10, 2011)

how would you like FT-86II concept?


----------



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

uGlup007 said:


> how would you like FT-86II concept?
> Brand New Toyota FT-86 Teaser! - YouTube


Meh..... Not a big toyota fan:thumbdwn:


----------



## bplex (Sep 15, 2011)

*year old owner*

hey, I did have the locks freezing problems last winter, one advice I can give you is take precautions before it starts freezing. put the antifreeze in your locks and the piece where the door clenches before the very cold temperatures starts, I found that when this problem occurred, I couldn't fix it while it was still cold and I had to wait for the weather to warm up a bit...you might have to do it a couple of times throughout the winter...

Other issues I've had are with the wheel bearings, I'm up to the second one that I have to change and I suspect I'll have a third one soon... I'm hearing this is not specific to X-trails but to AWD-4WD SUVs so take it lightly, I'm also near 115Km so they might be all due at this stage...


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi There,

I can honestly say that I have had no issues since purchasing my used X-Trail this past winter. I have spent the summer logging tons of highway kms and pulling our tent trailer with no issues and no drama. A very satisfied customer, I am.

If I can find something to nit-pick about, I find the 2.5 very capable for the most part, but not much top-end when pushed past legal speeds, or in very hilly conditions. If you are expecting V6 grunt, it won't be there, but again, it's not disappointing given the decent fuel economy you get with the I4. Not a big fan of the weird cupholders either, but again, certainly not a deal breaker in any sense.

I have read about the frozen lock issues, but again, no issue so far. I always do a little winter prep on my vehicles including lubing the locks and cylinders before it gets nasty.

I have had many cars, but this is my first AWD. Can't say I'm looking forward to the possibility of AWD maintenance bills down the road, but from what I've read these little trucks are solid.


----------



## Bellavia (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, how exactly did you apply the antifreeze? Did you use some kind of a sticky antifreeze paste that does not drip (something similar to grease)? Sorry, I have not seen one like that.


Thanks!


----------

